# Lewella



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 20, 2008)

Lewella,

In the Rock "E" line, has there been known LWO + ponies? Do you happen to know?


----------



## Lewella (Sep 26, 2008)

Rock "E" is sabino + splash - no lethal white. Several of his get have been crossed to J-J's Painted Apache descendants though and some of the resulting foals are LW positive.

The names to watch for in Shetland pedigrees for Lethal White are:

J-J's Painted Apache,

anything Van-Lo

anything from Charlie Jennings and/or Mike Jennings - CJ, Lazy "J"/Lazy J's/Lazy J, MJ's (best known being C.J.'s Painted Apache)


----------



## Boinky (Sep 27, 2008)

What about JJ's painted bratty? Is that from that line? wondering if i should have my boy checked before i breed him to anything spotted..Lol I'm assuming he's probably splash since he has the white face and blue eyes........


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Lewella for the information! It's appreciated.


----------



## Belinda (Sep 27, 2008)

Lewella said:


> Rock "E" is sabino + splash - no lethal white.



Lewella ,

Can I ask how you know what Rock E is when He has Never been Tested ??? Just curious as I guess I have owned and shown just about as many of the Rock E off spring as anyone.. and I know he has NOT been tested..


----------



## Lewella (Sep 28, 2008)

Belinda said:


> Lewella said:
> 
> 
> > Rock "E" is sabino + splash - no lethal white.
> ...


Anyone with a little simple knowledge of genetics, pattern expression, and progeny reports can determine for the most part without testing what lines are Frame and which are not in Shetlands. Rock "E" has a list a mile long of get - not a single one is Frame and dozens and dozens have had photos in the Journal or on websites that anyone can look at. Plus wiith the amount of in-breeding that is been done with this line lethal whites would be happening left and right if Rock "E" were lethal white positive. They aren't.

Simple fact - Frame is not native to the Shetland breed (nor Hackney or Welsh). Frame is a UNIQUELY AMERICAN MUTATION and it is believed by geneticists that ALL Frame overos are descended from the same single animal who had the original mutation. It does not occur in breeds of straight Eupean, African or Asian descent - just in breeds originating in North and South America. Read into that what you will.....


----------



## Belinda (Sep 28, 2008)

Lewella said:


> Belinda said:
> 
> 
> > Lewella said:
> ...



[SIZE=36pt]LOL LOL



I guess I have never been Simple !! [/SIZE]


----------



## ahrobertspony (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't feel bad, B...

This color stuff baffles me. I sailed through 4 years of college then got my masters and the number of grades I got that were not As totals 4. Still color stuff still escapes. I don't ever get this stuff ... no matter how hard I try.

AHR


----------

